# The bank statement thread........



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I thought that would be a good idea if we did this. It would save all the pissing about with digital cameras to show our wealth


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

nah - bad idea - all my money went on the digi camera and its object of desire....


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

In some counrties is big bellies and leather shoes...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I thought that would be a good idea if we did this. It would save all the pissing about with digital cameras to show our wealth


Great idea...you go first! ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Extraordinary!!!!! KMPowell has deleted his message....why was that then?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> I thought that would be a good idea if we did this. It would save all the pissing about with digital cameras to show our wealth


RAOFLMAO ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> In some counrties is big bellies ...


I'm RICH! ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Its easy to confuse "Style" with "Wealth"....

Kell painted the canvases using tester pots for very little cost, for instance. Stylish? Well he thinks so.... 8) But nothing at all to do with bank balance.....


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Its funny how different people think. It hadn't even occurred to me that the Kitchen/Lounge threads were comming over to some people as "look what I've got". To me it was just "This is what my lounge/kitchen looks like". ???

I suppose this is once again down to the written word on the forum against face to face conversation. I don't think (hope) that Kell, or anyone else for that matter, was for one minute showing off his/her wealth.

Graham


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Its funny how different people think. It hadn't even occurred to me that the Kitchen/Lounge threads were comming over to some people as "look what I've got". To me it was just "This is what my lounge/kitchen looks like". ???
> 
> I suppose this is once again down to the written word on the forum against face to face conversation. I don't think (hope) that Kell, or anyone else for that matter, was for one minute showing off his/her wealth.
> 
> Graham


Apparently, it is a bit of both really! Have you seen anybody posting a picture if it doesn't look nice?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Apparently, it is a bit of both really! Have you seen anybody posting a picture if it doesn't look nice?


Yep, have you seen that monkey that keeps appearing in JampoTT's posts! He doesn't look very nice to me!  ;D

Oh and I was going to post a pic of my bank statement but I thought it might upset you all because of how many zero's it has on it.......only thing is I can't seem to find a number from 1-10 in front of the zeros! :-/
pj


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Its funny how different people think. It hadn't even occurred to me that the Kitchen/Lounge threads were comming over to some people as "look what I've got". To me it was just "This is what my lounge/kitchen looks like". ???
> 
> I suppose this is once again down to the written word on the forum against face to face conversation. I don't think (hope) that Kell, or anyone else for that matter, was for one minute showing off his/her wealth.
> 
> Graham


It was 'said' tongue-in-cheek - hence the winking smiley 

However, there is some truth in it. Don't get me wrong, I didn't see those photos and think 'My god, those guys are wealthy' because the properties don't warrant it - no offence meant but they're all pretty mediocre (except BLs kitchen which I want and need!). Yet why would you post piccys of your lounge/kitchen and who knows what else?

I don't go down the pub with pictures of my place on me (unless I had recently carried out some major refurb work) because people would give me a very strange look if I said 'Heres an irrelevant photo of my house - comment.', so why do it on here?

As I said, no big deal just a bit odd. :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> , so why do it on here?


Because this is not a fucking pub!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Because this is not a fucking pub! Â


Even more reason not to fucking do it then Vlastan - at least you 'know' people in the pub. And I don't see you jumping up to post pictures of your Ipswich mansion.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> I suppose this is once again down to the written word on the forum against face to face conversation. I don't think (hope) that Kell, or anyone else for that matter, was for one minute showing off his/her wealth





> 18" RS-S Kahns, Chrome valves, Forge spacers-DV007-intercooler-strut-oil-water-petrol cap covers, Cup holders, Chrome dip stick handle, Milltek exhaust & Cats, Silver dials, Bose, Cruise, Alloy tax disk, Bluetooth, chrome number plate surround, Symetrical rear light clusters, Caractere sill enhancers, Porsche front brakes, Grooved rear discs, Neuspeed shifter & Induction, TTOC badge, MTM Re-chip. She just dribbles gorgeousness!


Erm..............yup.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Oh and I was going to post a pic of my bank statement but I thought it might upset you all because of how many zero's it has on it.......only thing is I can't seem to find a number from 1-10 in front of the zeros! :-/
> pj


So it's a number higher than 10 eh? Pretty good going


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Erm..............yup.


Bang on mate, bang on ;D ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Its easy to confuse "Style" with "Wealth"....
> 
> quote]
> 
> Is it? I'm fairly sure I've never done that. :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Even more reason not to fucking do it then Vlastan - at least you 'know' people in the pub. And I don't see you jumping up to post pictures of your Ipswich mansion.


I have met several people before so I wouldn't mind!

But I keep my mansion pictures for myself so I won't get any more attention from the media! ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> But I keep my mansion pictures for myself so I won't get any more attention from the media! Â ;D


Our first 'celebrity' outing?
;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Did I tell you that I have 2 lounges.......?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Did I tell you I have a tandem garage? ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well I didn't post those piccies to show how wealthy I am, FFS...... because I'm not!

My suite is grubby, wasn't expensive, and is nearly 6 years old. My telly (when I bought it) - and the Kefs - were relatively expensive (compared to everything else I buy), but compared to the Hifi and AV stuff that I know others on the forum have, they are pretty low value.... no plasma, no Linn stuff 

But I'm happy to show a picture of it, because photos of interior decor are more a matter of taste than of income....

So, R1, I put it to you that you ARE confusing the issues of "style" and "wealth".....


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok then here's our pad. I have to say we're thinking of selling cos it's a bugger cleaning all those windows with my bad back! Any offers from you wealthy chaps out there?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Its a bit of fun & handy to get ideas. I for one think Kells kitchen looks really smart & has given me some ideas for when i move (watch out Kell i'm coming to rob your gaff ).

I saw R1's post as very tongue in cheek ;D hence i was rolling on the floor etc etc. ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Christ - My garden shed is bigger than that.........you gyppo


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i know why there called threads now have we lost one,is someone got the old mine is bigger than his syndrome going on?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> i know why there called threads now have we lost one,is someone got the old mine is bigger than his syndrome going on?


Any chance of a translation into English, please?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> i know why there called threads now have we lost one,is someone got the old mine is bigger than his syndrome going on?


i know why there called threads now have we lost one ---------- is someone got the old "mine is bigger than his" syndrome going on?

Does that make it easy for Jampo Wampo to understand?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

No, not really.... 8)


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> i know why there called threads now have we lost one ---------- is someone got the old "mine is bigger than his" syndrome going on?
> 
> Does that make it easy for Jampo Wampo to understand?


thanks for the punctuation, i knew that was a picture of jampot on his page.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

He'll prolly go Ape-shit at me......


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> He'll prolly go Ape-shit at me......


 ;D
forget all that monkey buisiness


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Extraordinary!!!!! KMPowell has deleted his message....why was that then?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

R1 and sa|nTT, I have taken heed of your comments and deleted my mods underneath my sig pic so you won't think that I'm showing off, can't delete the pics of my lounge though as it would then make the thread look a bit strange.

Is that better for you? 

Graham


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> R1 and sa|nTT, I have taken heed of your comments and deleted my mods underneath my sig pic so you won't think that I'm showing off, can't delete the pics of my lounge though as it would then make the thread look a bit strange.


lol.......... no...................... get them back on there u retard


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Doh - make ya fucking mind up ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> Apparently, it is a bit of both really! Have you seen anybody posting a picture if it doesn't look nice?


Well you posted a picture of your Mrs once ,,,,


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Well you posted a picture of your Mrs once ,,,,


I take this as a bit personal comment. But knowing you I know you are all good at heart and you are only joking!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I thought that would be a good idea if we did this. It would save all the pissing about with digital cameras to show our wealth


Isn't it all terribly middle class? 

Anyone for a lawn thread.........


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Isn't it all terribly middle class?
> 
> Anyone for a lawn thread.........


Excellent idea (now where did i put my camera?)  ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Excellent idea (now where did i put my camera?)  ;D


I jest whilst knowing well that I have strict instructions to cut, rake, spike and top dress lawn today. Drat - I was just going to slob about and maybe wash car.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Anyone for a lawn thread.........


Better not! My dog's piss is burning it all the time! Fecking bitch...she will have to learn how to piss in the toilet...like humans do! ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> My suite is grubby, wasn't expensive, and is nearly 6 years old.
> 
> So, R1, I put it to you that you ARE confusing the issues of "style" and "wealth".....


Neither in your case matey


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Neither in your case matey


Wrong... I have style. Its *my* style


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Wrong... I have style. Its *my* style


That old one...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Fashion is something so ugly it has to be changed every 15 minutes but style is something versatile, and in the way you move and in the way you smile.....


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Christ - My garden shed is bigger than that.........you gyppo


Could I interest you in any pegs? Nice bit of tarmac on yer drive sir?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Could I interest you in any pegs? Nice bit of tarmac on yer drive sir?


Lucky heather?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Lucky heather?


Nah I tried her and she didn't bring me any luck at all! ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

What's a bank statement??  ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's that red thing that comes through the letter box!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Haven't had one for years! Been using a new fangled thing called the Internet!

I do have a big Credit Card Statement though - silly sods offering me a massive Credit Limit and Interest free for 6 months. Offset Mortgage will look very healthy until it runs out! - the last offer from Tesco covered the TT Insurance renewal on what I didn't have to pay in Mortgage interest.


----------

